# Jersey Shore - Whelen ION Duo Amber/White LED Strobes



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Have a pair of Whelen surface mount strobes, combination Amber/White (can be configured to flash independently), model I2F. Took out of package and briefly wired up and decided to go in a different direction. Includes two (2) lightheads in 98% condition (will allow for some fingerprints from handling and that wires are slightly shorter than stock due to connectors trimmed, still have 8"+ of wiring on each) and 2 sets of sealed hardware (mounting screws and brackets). 64 flash patterns and can be sync'd. Located in NJ, will ship to lower 48 for $120 for the pair (retail for $100+ each). Electronic payment fine (paypal, venmo) or will take a money order if that is your preference. Send IM.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

IM sent.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Are yo located in Jersey Shore Pa? Or the New Jersey Shore?


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Where you located? Can come tomorrow with cash


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll be in Cape May tomorrow. Any chance to meet up and purchase? [email protected]


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

These were sold to MTB, shipped today, thanks for the interest, reflects the high quality of these, thanks for looking!


----------

